# Inverters & Charger Controllers Finally Purchased



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

We finally were able to purchase our Outback power panel for the house. We ended up getting a FlexPower Two Dual GVFX3524's with 2 charge controllers. Hopefully we should have it in place next month and the solar panels hooked up in the early spring. I can hardly wait and will take some pictures to share during the installation.

-Mallow


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You'll really like that Flex Power panel.....about as close to "plug and play" as you can get. Hang the bracket and the panel on a wall, run your panel wiring in, and your power wires to a distribution panel, and you're done.

I assembled my system a piece at a time, trial and error all the way. Then I used an FP panel on a buddy of mine's install, and I'd NEVER go back to trying to self assemble a system.

Since you've gone with a dual 3500w inverter, I assume it's a 240v output ? 7000w at 240v is some serious alternative energy !

How big a battery bank you putting in ?

How much in the way of PV panels ?


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> You'll really like that Flex Power panel.....about as close to "plug and play" as you can get. Hang the bracket and the panel on a wall, run your panel wiring in, and your power wires to a distribution panel, and you're done.
> 
> I assembled my system a piece at a time, trial and error all the way. Then I used an FP panel on a buddy of mine's install, and I'd NEVER go back to trying to self assemble a system.
> 
> ...



It is 3500w per leg of 240v out to a sub panel which should be plenty large enough for our house. The last two power outages we have had we ran on a 6500w generator and it had no issues keeping things running. I have a 2000ah 24v battery system from a telco system. The panels are currently 16 170w but the plans are getting 16 more next year after we get this installed.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Nice to see some one talking about some serious equipment . . . . . . . . .

And not talking about running "the whole house" on a harbor freight 45 watt $200 *kit*


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah....I have a 1200amp/hr former telco battery. ( as does Jim-Mi )

20 - 175w panels, 10 - 245w panels that are on the battery system, then 10 more 255w I just put in that are grid tied only, using micro inverters. 8.5kw total PV


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you guys have any tips on where to find telco batteries? I have searched Craigslist but nothing has come up in my area in the year or so I have lived here.

I too pieced together my entire Outback system (VFX3648, MX60, MATE, Flexnet DC, Hub, etc.) and I would definitely go with the wall mounted all in one kit if I could do it over. That would have been so much easier/cleaner.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I got mine thru an internet buddy.....cell phone company was selling out, and he ran the warehouse. Was told to sell everything for scrap before the deal closed.....including one used set, and 2 brand new ones. 50k worth of batteries went for couple thousand bucks.....but I had to drive to Kansas/almost Colorado and haul them home.

Best thing to do is make friends with some guys in the cell phone biz. They replace their backup batteries on a 3-5yr schedule, and most of the time, they've never even cycled much, if any. (hey....you folks with cell phones don't mind the cost, do ya ?  )










That's ONE set......Absolyte GNPII 1200amp/hrs 24v.......3,000lbs. I hauled two sets in my 3/4 ton pickup, and one in that trailer shown....and it about broke the trailer down.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Those are very similar to the ones I picked up off ebay actually. Ended up finding them fairly near and hauled them myself. Only mine are 24v and 2000ah with 2 cells per layer rather than 3. The brand name is GNB Absolyte so it may help you to search for that name to find them.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought 18-C&D 2 volt batteries for $107 salvage from a GOV"T comm site...Taxpayers paid $24,000-kept in floatation for 12yrs-25yr warrantee on them...used for 7yrs-sold to another offgridder-6yrs ago,he's still using them.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That is 24v Mallow (in the pix) . .follow the path . . . . . . . .lol


----------

